
Shipping Mantra: Fix What's Broken First - bearwithclaws
http://chengsoon.com/2012/04/15/fix-whats-broken-first.html
======
jhrobert
"Fix bugs first" is a principle that saved me once when a project was getting
into trouble due to everybody (developer & sale people alike) willing to add
features instead of fixing poorly working ones, leading to an increasing lack
of quality and customers anger.

------
rollypolly
Another one that should be common sense is not adding people to a project
that's already late.

